

Bitcoin Core Developers Join MIT's Media Lab - pash
http://gavintech.blogspot.com/2015/04/joining-mit-media-lab-digital-currency.html

======
pash
Gavin Andresen, Wladimir van der Laan, and Cory Fields are the three principal
developers of Bitcoin Core, the network's reference client. They were
previously employed by the Bitcoin Foundation.

Brian Forde, the director of the Media Lab's new Digital Currency Initiative
[0], wrote a blog post with a few more details about why they brought in
Gavin, Wladimir, and Cory [1].

0\. [https://medium.com/@medialab/launching-a-digital-currency-
in...](https://medium.com/@medialab/launching-a-digital-currency-
initiative-238fc678aba2)

1\. [https://medium.com/@medialab/welcome-to-the-mit-media-lab-
ga...](https://medium.com/@medialab/welcome-to-the-mit-media-lab-gavin-wlad-
and-cory-977ae418c084)

